

Goldman Sachs Posts Lowest Annual Trading Revenue Since 2005 - william_stranix
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2015-01-16/goldman-sachs-profit-declines-on-drop-in-fixed-income-trading.html

======
JSeymourATL
Goldman Sachs Fined $800,000 for 'Flash Boys' Style Dark Pool Trading...
Coincidence? [http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/goldman-sachs-fined-800000-flash-
bo...](http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/goldman-sachs-fined-800000-flash-boys-style-
dark-pool-trading-platform-1454903)

